# Is this a real XL EV2?



## julian.restrepo12 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi This is my first post. I've been off the cycling world for over a decade. I want to start riding again and came acroos this great offer. Bianchi XL EV2 for $300USD, not bad I think. The thing that is worrying me is the possibility of it been a knockoff. The pictures the owner sent are not similar to other EV2's I googled. This one's got down tube shifters, carbon fork and handle.I'm no expert in Bianchi bikes so maybe a little help identifying it will be appreciated. here is a link to the add:Bicicleta De Carrera Bianchi - $ 700.000 en MercadoLibre(It's a Colombian site similar to E-bay, sorry, it's in Spanish)


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

It's hard to say. I've never seen an XL EV2 that looked like that, but it may be one exported for the South American market only. I personally would pass because of the DT shifters. Probably can find other deals where you don't have to swap out parts like that. Good luck and congrats for coming back into the fold.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

this is how it should look
Selling My Stuff: Bianchi MegaPro XL EV2 55 cm Frame and Fork, seat and seatpost and four wheels: $150

does not seem real to me. never saw any bianchi looking like this...


----------



## julian.restrepo12 (Jul 19, 2013)

OrenPerets said:


> this is how it should look
> Selling My Stuff: Bianchi MegaPro XL EV2 55 cm Frame and Fork, seat and seatpost and four wheels: $150
> 
> does not seem real to me. never saw any bianchi looking like this...


That's what I've been thinking the whole time...I think I'm going to let it go

thanks!


----------

